# Forum General General Discussion  Мудрые притчи и всякие цитаты (из разных источников)

## Lampada

*Выбор за тобой!*
«Это невозможно!» - сказала Причина.
«Это безрассудство!» - заметил Опыт.
«Это бесполезно!» - отрезала Гордость.
«Попробуй…» - шепнула Мечта.    *Счастье*
Счастье бродило по свету и всем, кто ему встречался на пути, Счастье исполняло желания, что ему и следует делать, как я полагаю. Однажды Счастье по неосторожности провалилось в яму и не смогло выбраться. К яме подходили люди и загадывали свои желания, а Счастье, естественно, выполняло их. К яме подошёл молодой парень. Он посмотрел на Счастье, но не стал ничего требовать, а спросил: "Тебе-то, Счастье, чего хочется?". "Выбраться отсюда", - ответило Счастье. Парень помог ему выбраться и пошёл своей дорогой. А Счастье побежало за ним.  
Однажды ученик и его Учитель поспорили о том, кто нарубит больше дров в лесу за определённое время. Каждый выбрал себе участок. Ученик кинулся рубить, и его топор не умолкал ни на минуту, очень он хотел победить. В то время как топор Учителя периодически умолкал. Ученик был рад этим моментам, думая, что Учитель устал, и он (ученик) сейчас обгонит.
В конце работы сравнили результат. У Учителя оказалось значительно больше. Тут ученик удивился:
- Как же так, я рубил не переставая, а Ты часто делал перерывы?!
На что Учитель ответил:
- Именно в эти перерывы я точил топор.

----------


## Lampada

"Жила-была одна баба злющая-презлющая, и  померла. И не осталось после неё ни одной добродетели. Схватили её черти и  кинули  в огненное озеро. А ангел-хранитель её стоит да и думает: какую бы  мне  такую добродетель её припомнить, чтобы Богу сказать. Вспомнил и говорит Богу: она, говорит, в огороде луковку выдернула и нищенке подала. И отвечает  ему  Бог: возьми ж ты, говорит, эту самую луковку, протяни ей в озеро, пусть ухватится и тянется, и коли вытянешь её вон из озера, то пусть в рай идет, а оборвётся луковка, то там и  оставаться  бабе,  где  теперь.  Побежал  ангел  к  бабе, протянул ей луковку: на, говорит, баба, схватись и  тянись,  И  стал  он  её осторожно тянуть, и уж всю было вытянул, да грешники  прочие  в  озере,  как увидали, что её тянут вон, и стали все за неё хвататься, чтоб и их вместе  с нею вытянули. А баба-то  была  злющая-презлющая,  и  почала  она  их  ногами брыкать: "Меня тянут, а не вас, моя луковка, а не ваша". Только что она  это выговорила, луковка-то и порвалась. И упала баба в  озеро и горит по сей день. А ангел заплакал  и  отошёл". 
(Ф.М.Достоевский. «Братья Карамазовы». Ч.III, главаIII. Луковка).

----------


## wanja

http://www.ellf.ru/2005/09/21/npp_326.html http://www.proza.ru/2008/11/25/90

----------


## Lampada

"Мы говорим:"Спасибо тебе за то, что ты есть", когда не можем сказать:"Я люблю тебя."
Мы говорим:"Мне незачем больше жить", когда хотим, чтобы нас разубедили в этом.
Мы говорим:"Здесь холодно", когда нам необходимо чье-нибудь прикосновение.
Мы говорим: "Мне от тебя больше ничего не надо", когда не можем получишь то, что хотим.
Мы говорим: "Я не поднимал (а) трубку, потому что была занят(а)", когда нам стыдно признаться в том, что слышать этот голос больше не доставляет нам радости.
Мы говорим: "Я никому не нужен (нужна)", когда мы в действительности не нужны одному-единственному человеку.
Мы говорим: "Я справлюсь", когда стесняемся попросить о помощи.
Мы говорим: "Ты хороший друг", когда забываем добавить  "… но тебе не стать для меня чем-то бОльшим".
Мы говорим: "Это — не главное", когда знаем, что у нас нет иного выбора, как примириться.
Мы говорим:  "Я доверяю тебе", когда боимся, что мы стали игрушкой.
Мы говорим:  "Навсегда", когда нам не хочется смотреть на часы.
Мы говорим:  "Я был(а) рядом", когда не можем найти себе оправданья.
Мы так много всего говорим, что когда на языке остаются три последних неизрасходованных слова, мы поджимаем губы, смотрим в пол и молчим."

----------


## Lampada

Мы противоречивы. 
Мы смеёмся над смертью и покупаем килограммы таблеток в аптеке. 
Мы говорим, что жизнь прекрасна и идём в магазин за ещё одной бутылкой водки. 
Нам наплевать на общественное мнение, и мы постоянно спрашиваем: "Как я выгляжу?". 
Мы любим одиночество и крепко сжимаем в руке мобильник. 
Мы уверены, что абсолютно спокойны и тянемся рукой к очередной сигарете. 
Мы не доверяем людям но плачемся кому-нибудь в жилетку. 
Мы живём сегодняшним днём и строим планы на завтрашний. 
Мы очень самокритичны и любим только себя. 
Мы ненавидим наше правительство и с удовольствием отмечаем День независимости. 
Мы прощаем себе все ошибки и косо смотрим на тех, кто их совершает. 
Мы не верим в идеальных людей и каждый день в толпе высматриваем свой идеал. 
Мы хотим, чтобы люди принимали нас такими, какие мы есть и часами торчим перед зеркалом. 
Мы любим умные фразы и не понимаем сами себя. 
У нас куча нераскрытых талантов, и мы ничего не делаем для того, чтобы они раскрылись. 
Мы ненавидим дни рождения и всегда их отмечаем. 
Мы обожаем спать до полудня и ставим будильник на 6 утра. 
Мы всегда добиваемся того, чего хотим и боимся быть никому не нужными. 
Мы пишем свои личные дневники и хотим, чтобы их читали.  
Можно расправить крылья и улететь от всего этого навстречу ветру. Но у нас нет крыльев. Потому что мы их недостойны

----------


## Lampada

*  Я люблю тебя не за то, кто ты, а за то, кто я, когда я с тобой. 
*  Ни один человек не заслуживает твоих слёз, а тот, кто заслуживает, не заставит тебя плакать. 
*  Только потому что кто-то не любит тебя так, как тебе хочется, не значит, что он не любит тебя всей душой. 
*  Настоящий друг – это тот, кто будет держать тебя за руку и чувствовать твое сердце. 
*  Худший способ скучать по человеку – это быть с ним и понимать, что он никогда не будет твоим. 
*  Никогда не переставай улыбаться, даже когда тебе грустно, кто-то может влюбиться в твою улыбку. 
*  Возможно, в этом мире ты всего лишь человек, но для кого-то ты – весь мир. 
*  Не трать время на человека, который не стремится провести его с тобой. 
*  Возможно, Бог хочет, чтобы мы встречали не тех людей до того, как встретим того единственного человека. Чтобы, когда это случится, мы были благодарны. 
*  Не плачь, потому что это закончилось. Улыбнись, потому что это было. 
*  Всегда найдутся люди, которые причинят тебе боль. Нужно продолжать верить людям, просто быть чуть осторожнее. 
*  Стань лучше и сам пойми, кто ты, прежде чем встретишь нового человека и будешь надеяться, что он тебя поймёт. 
*  Не прилагай столько усилий, всё самое лучшее случается неожиданно.   
*  Никто не запомнит тебя за твои мысли.
*  Сегодня, может быть, последний раз, когда ты видишь тех, кого любишь. Поэтому не жди чего-то, сделай это сегодня, так как если завтра не придёт никогда, ты будешь сожалеть о том дне, когда у тебя не нашлось времени для одной улыбки, одного объятия, одного поцелуя, и когда ты был слишком занят, чтобы выполнить последнее желание. 
*  Воплоти свои мечты. Это мгновение пришло.   
(с) Габриэль Гарсия Маркес

----------


## Seraph

Это очень интересно, я вернусь, чтобы учиться лучше. 
Я использую этот сайт, чтобы помочь мне.  http://www.russianenglishdictionary.org/

----------


## Lampada

> Это очень интересно, я вернусь, чтобы учиться лучше. 
> Я использую этот сайт, чтобы помочь мне.  http://www.russianenglishdictionary.org/

 _...чтобы помочь себе c переводом._ 
Do not hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

----------


## Lampada

*Афоризмы на тему* "*Война*"   (Источник:   http://www.afor.ru/ ) 
Самый быстрый способ закончить войну - это потерпеть поражение.   *Джордж Оруэлл*
---------------------------------------------------------------  
На войне правда - первая жертва.  *Эсхил* 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Армия, которую ещё никто не видел, всегда кажется опаснее. *  Публий Корнелий Тацит * 
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Благодаря войнам сохраняется нравственное здоровье народов. *Георг Гегель * 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Все ошибки в других областях можно как-нибудь исправить, но ошибки на войне неисправимы, ибо караются немедленно. *Николло Макиавелли*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
 Выигранное сражение сглаживает все другие промахи, и обратно: поражение делает бесполезными все прежние успехи.  *Николло Макиавелли * 
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нет ни малейшего сомнения в том, что люди отважные, но разрозненные, гораздо слабее робких и сплоченных, так как движение в строю заглушает в человеке сознание опасности, между тем как беспорядок сводит ни к чему самую отвагу. *Николло Макиавелли * 
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Войны начинают, когда хотят, но кончают - когда могут. *Николло Макиавелли * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Война - всего лишь трусливое бегство от проблем мирного времени.  *Томас Манн  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 Мир – хорошо, однако при том дремать не надлежит, чтоб не связали рук, да и солдаты чтоб не сделались бабами.  *Петр I Романов * 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Не все ли равно, хитростью или доблестью победил ты врага?  *Публий Марон Вергилий * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Искусство бизнеса имеет много общего с искусством генерала. Я считаю, что в бизнесе следует руководствоваться военной историей. Кампанию и стратегию нужно заранее разрабатывать. *Поль Гетти * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Самые храбрые войска набираются из людей отчаявшихся, готовых на все, потому что им нечего терять. *Эмиль Золя * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Великое искусство выигрывать битвы состоит в умении изменять направление главного удара в процессе его нанесения.  *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
У победы сто отцов, только поражение - сирота. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Чаще всего побеждает тот, кого не принимали всерьез. *Эразм Роттердамский * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Война – это некая акция, благодаря которой люди, которые не знают друг друга, друг друга убивают ради славы и выгоды людей, которые знают друг друга и друг друга не убивают. *Поль Валери * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Кто имеет хорошее войско, найдет и хороших союзников. *Николло Макиавелли * 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Лучше проиграть со своими, чем выиграть с чужими, ибо не истинна та победа, которая добыта чужим оружием.  *Николло Макиавелли * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Мир - это когда стреляют где-то в другом месте.  *Габриэль Лауб * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Никакая победа не принесет столько, сколько может отнять одно поражение. * Гай Юлий Цезарь * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Тот, кто не пережил ни одной войны, никогда не узнает, в какое прекрасное довоенное время он жил.  *Габриэль Лауб * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Если ты хочешь оставить за собой захваченную территорию, то должен или разорить ее или заселить своею колонией. *Николло Макиавелли * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Горе тому государственному деятелю, который не позаботится найти такое основание для войны, которое и после войны еще сохранит свое значение.  *Отто фон Бисмарк * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Армия, как и змея, передвигается на брюхе.  *Фридрих II Прусский * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
На войне всё просто, но самое простое в высшей степени трудно.  *Карл Клаузевиц * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Победа принадлежит самым упорным. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Обычно арьергард прежнего авангарда является авангардом нового арьергарда.  *Станислав Ежи Лец * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Гораздо легче выиграть войну, чем мир.  *Жорж Клемансо * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Война есть продолжение политики другими средствами.  *Карл Клаузевиц * 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Секрет военного искусства заключается в том, чтобы быть сильнее неприятеля в нужный момент в нужном месте. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Сила удара армии равна массе, помноженной на скорость. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Самое страшное, если Страшный Суд будет передавать подсудимых военно-полевым судам. *Станислав Ежи Лец * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если бы наши солдаты понимали, из-за чего мы воюем, нельзя было бы вести ни одной войны. *Фридрих II Прусский *  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Военное правосудие имеет такое же отношение к правосудию, как военная музыка к музыке. Жорж Клемансо  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Стратегические просчёты не могут быть компенсированы тактическими средствами. *Карл Клаузевиц * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Поберегись, победив, чтоб потом не жалеть о победе. *Марк Порций Катон * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Для ведения войны нужны 3 вещи: деньги, деньги и ещё раз деньги. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Никогда не следует делать того, что хочет от вас противник. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Штыком можно делать все, но на нем нельзя сидеть. *Наполеон Бонапарт* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Народ, который не хочет кормить свою армию, будет кормить чужую. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Большие батальоны всегда правы. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Можно выиграть бой, но проиграть сражение; можно выиграть сражение, но проиграть кампанию; можно выиграть кампанию, но проиграть войну. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Война - слишком серьёзное дело, чтобы доверять его военным. *Шарль Морис Талейран * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Если кажется, что я всегда ко всему подготовлен, то это объясняется тем, что раньше чем что-либо предпринять, я долго размышлял уже прежде; я предвидел то, что может произойти. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Генерал, который очень уж исключительно заботится перед сражением о резервах, непременно будет разбит. [ b]Наполеон Бонапарт  [/b]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Можно иметь в голове множество идей и быть при этом неумным человеком, как можно командовать множеством солдат и быть при этом плохим генералом. *Никола Шамфор * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Выиграл сражение не тот, кто дал хороший совет, а тот, кто взял на себя ответственность за его выполнение и приказал выполнить. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Не знаю, каким оружием будут сражаться в третьей мировой войне, но в четвертой в ход пойдут камни и дубинки. *Альберт Эйнштейн * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Мы бы погибли, если бы не погибали. *Фемистокл* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Любовь подобна войне: ее легко начать, но весьма трудно остановить. *Генри Луис Менкен * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Когда неприятель делает ошибку, не следует ему мешать. Это невежливо. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Победа всегда годится на что-нибудь. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Сначала надо ввязаться в серьезный бой, а там уже видно будет. *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Кто хочет жить в мире, тот должен готовиться к войне.  *Николло Макиавелли * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 В гражданской войне всякая победа есть поражение. *Лукиан* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Никогда столько не лгут, как во время войны, после охоты и перед выборами. *Отто фон Бисмарк * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Тот, кто защищает все пункты, не защитит ни одного.  *Фридрих II Прусский * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Лишь в неудаче художник познает свое подлинное отношение к творчеству, только после поражения полководец видит свои ошибки.  *Стефан Цвейг * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Эта война положит конец войнам. И следующая - тоже.  *Дэвид Ллойд Джордж *  
Генералы всегда готовятся к прошлой войне. *Уинстон Черчилль * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Солдаты - цифры, которыми разрешаются политические задачи.  *Наполеон Бонапарт * 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Seraph

Слишком много войны. Время для клубника и цветы! 
пробуя новые аватар ... Вкусно? 
Извините пожалуйста мой оффтоп.

----------


## Ramil

> Слишком много войны. Время для клубники и цветов!  Пробую новый аватар ... Вкусно? 
> Серафим

 Вкусно, но  ::

----------


## Lampada

Афоризмы и высказывания *про алкоголь.*  
Сначала ты пьёшь алкоголь, а потом он - тебя.  
Пьяниц не терплю, непьющим не доверяю.  
И пьющие доживают до преклонного возраста, но наступает он у них на 20 лет раньше. 
Сколько гостя ни корми, он всё равно напьётся.   
Он пал жертвой русского гостеприимства.  
Живот большой не от пива, а для пива. 
И вот опять нет повода не выпить. 
Да, алкоголь убивает клетки мозга, но только те, которые не хотят пить. 
Люди, которые думают, что "пить надо больше", и те, которые думают "пить надо меньше", сходятся в одном: " пить - надо".  
- Пиво есть? 
- Пиво?!   Пиво - пить!  
Пошлёшь дурака за бутылкой, так он, дурак, одну и принесёт...  
Быстро выпитый стакан не считается налитым. 
- Водку пьёте? 
- Пью, доктор, не помогает!  
Не люблю водку - но люблю то, что она со мной делает! 
Я сказал водке "НЕТ!", но она и слушать не хочет. 
Вчера бросил пить. Сегодня понял: недобросил… 
Всех денег не заработать, всех девчонок не перетрахать, весь мир не завоевать... Зато быть бухим каждый день - это реально! 
Если начинать пить в пятницу вечером, то в неделе получится восемь дней:   пять рабочих и три выходных!  
После 10-го тоста он наконец почувствовал себя в своей тарелке. 
Алкоголь усиливает половое влечение - хочется упасть на пол и не вставать. 
Асфальт поднялся и ударил по морде. Пришлось спать стоя...  
В России самая твердая валюта - жидкая.   
В вине тоска ищет облегчения, малодушие - храбрости, нерешительность - уверенности, печаль - радости, а находят все лишь гибель.   *Бенджамин Джонсон*  
После трёх рюмок коньяку француз переходит на минеральную воду, а русский — на “ты”.  *Дон Аминадо*

----------


## it-ogo

После бани укради, но выпей. 
А.В. Суворов

----------


## Ramil

Ничто так не сближает людей как совместное распитие спиртных напитков.

----------


## Seraph

В английском мы говорим ... 
Не скажите лошади были положить её копытами. 
У вас есть такой же на русском?

----------


## it-ogo

> Не скажите лошади были положить её копытами.

 Can you please write it in English?

----------


## Seraph

Не скажите лошади были положить её копытами.  =  Don't tell the horse were to put it's hooves. 
Это выражение совета по борьбе с микро-менеджмента. 
Разве это по теме (мудрые притчи и разные цитаты)?   У нас есть много тем больше мы можем сравнить. 
Пожалуйста, прости мои бедные владения языком.  Я рад видеть всех корректировки.

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Don't tell the horse were to put it's hooves

 "Не указывайте лошади, куда ставить копыта"
Такой поговорки в русском языке нет (AFAIK), но есть масса аналогов, например "Не учи программера 21-му прерыванию"
Боюсь, оффтоп пошел, про поговорки в другом топике.

----------


## Basil77

> Don't tell the horse were to put it's hooves.

 One of many Russian analogs means: "Don't tell your father how to make children" (soft variant, the rude one used much more widely). Another Russian saying that can be used in similar situation:

----------


## it-ogo

> Не скажите лошади были положить её копытами.  =  Don't tell the horse were to put it's hooves.

 Maybe "...where to put it's hooves?"  ::   
Боюсь, предыдущие варианты аналогов были не про микроменеджмент. Мне кажется, самая близкая по смыслу: "за деревьями леса не видно" - "one can not see the forest behind the trees".

----------


## Seraph

Вы правы. where
Я анекдот. Первый раз я увидел Великобритания в русском языке.  
Сказал я. Те русские, умные. Воинственный британия отличное название для них.
Это потому что велико выглядят bellicose на английском языке.
Bellicose = воинственный.

----------


## Sarah_Engels

Дополнение к первому посту.
"Это невозможно" - сказала Причина.
"Это безрассудно" - заметил Опыт.
"Это бесполезно" - отрезала Гордость.
"Попробуй... " - шепнула Мечта.
"Что? Опять????!" - возмутился Опыт.
"Хе…снова из-за меня )))" - улыбнулась Причина.
"Нет! Из-за меня!!!!" - поспорила Гордость.
"А может… не надо ?" - пролепетала Осторожность.
"Осторожность, иди в жопу!" - гаркнула Храбрость.
"Я закрыта на приключения!" - отмазалась Жопа.
"А вот и я!" - объявила Решительность.
"Куда это без меня?" - вопросило Опьянение.
"Без тебя уже никуда…" - ответило Спокойствие.
"А может лучше завтра?" - поинтересовалось Сомнение.
"Сегодня или никогда!" - отрезало Упрямство.
"Главное только не как вчера!" - предупредила Обыденность.
"Вчерашнее не повторится!" - успокоила Глупость.
"Всё будет по-другому!" - соврало Предчувствие.
"На что-то это похоже…" - задумалась Память.
"Суки вы все…" - вставая и отряхиваясь, процедила сквозь зубы Мечта.

----------


## Taliena

Не в интернете найдено - прочитано. Можно сюда?
У одного мудреца был один ученик, который решил подшутить над своим учителем. Ученик поймал бабочку и зажал её в ладонях. Он решил спросить у учителя - живую или мертвую бабочку он держит? Если учитель ответит - живую, то ученик сожмёт крепко ладони, бабочка умрёт - и учитель будет неправ. Если ответит мёртвую - то он разожмёт ладони, бабочка вылетит, и опять учитель попадёт впросак. 
Ученик подошёл к мудрецу с бабочкой в руках и спросил его: - Живое или мёртвое?
Мудрец, даже не взглянув на ученика, ответил: "Всё в твоих руках".

----------


## Lampada

> Не в интернете найдено - прочитано. Можно сюда? ...

 Конечно можно. Спасибо за хорошую притчу, и я уточнила название темы.   ::  
Добро пожаловать!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Давным-давно жил мудрец, у которого было множество учеников. Самый способный из них однажды задумался: «А есть ли вопрос, на который учитель не смог бы ответить правильно?» 
Он пошёл на цветущий луг, поймал бабочку и спрятал её между ладонями. Бабочка цеплялась лапками за его пальцы, и ученику было щекотно. Улыбаясь, он подошёл к учителю и спросил: 
– Какая бабочка у меня в руках – живая или мёртвая? 
Ученик был готов в любой миг сжать в ладонях бабочку, если бы вдруг учитель сказал, что она живая.  Но, не глядя на руки ученика, мудрец ответил: 
– Всё в твоих руках. 
_______________________________________________   
Древняя притча о смысле жизни. 
Мудреца спросили: 
– Можешь ли ты объяснить, какова цель жизни человека? 
– Не могу, – ответил он. 
Тогда его спросили: 
– А в чём хотя бы смысл жизни? 
– Не знаю, – ответил мудрец. 
– А что тогда знает о жизни твоя мудрость? 
Мудрец улыбнулся: 
– В жизни не так важны цель и смысл. Главное – ощущать её вкус. Ведь лучше есть пирог, чем рассуждать о нём.
__________________________________________________  _  
Один человек погиб вместе со своим ослом и собакой. После смерти они попали в знойную и безводную пустыню. Долго шли, пока не добрались до прекрасного города. Человек спросил у привратника, какой это город и можно ли им там напиться воды. 
Привратник ответил: 
– Это рай, ты можешь войти, есть, пить и жить там, сколько захочешь, но тебе придётся оставить животных за воротами города. 
Человек очень опечалился. Он был измучен переходом по пустыни, но он не мог бросить своих друзей. И они втроём пошли дальше. 
Когда их силы были совсем на исходе, они увидели оазис с водой и плодовыми деревьями, где под деревом сидел пастух. Человек спросил, что это за место и можно ли им попить воды. Пастух ответил: 
– Это рай, и вы все трое можете здесь остаться и есть и пить, сколько хотите. 
– А тот блестящий город? – изумлённо спросил человек. 
– Ад. 
– А почему же вы позволяете им называть его раем? 
– Чтобы те люди, которые способны бросить своих друзей, оставались у них и не докучали нам.

----------


## Lampada

*Притча.  (*Взято отсюда:   ЛЮБОВЬ - это жизнь ... ЖИЗНЬ - это война ... ВОЙНА - это смерть ... УДАЧИ ВСЕМ НАМ - Притча. ) 
Профессор философии, стоя перед своей аудиторией, взял пятилитровую стеклянную банку и наполнил её камнями, каждый не менее трёх сантиметров в диаметре. 
В конце спросил студентов, полна ли банка? 
Ответили: да, полна. 
Тогда он открыл банку горошка и высыпал её содержимое в большую банку, немного потряс её. Горошек занял свободное место между камнями. Ещё раз профессор спросил студентов, полна ли банка? 
Ответили: да, полна. 
Тогда он взял коробку, наполненную песком, и насыпал его в банку. Естественно, песок занял полностью существующее свободное место и всё закрыл. 
Ещё раз профессор спросил студентов, полна ли банка? Ответили: да, и на этот раз однозначно, она полна. 
Тогда из-под стола он достал кружку с водой и вылил её в банку до последней капли, размачивая песок. 
Студенты смеялись. 
— А сейчас я хочу, чтобы вы поняли, что банка — это ваша жизнь. Камни — это важнейшие вещи вашей жизни: дом, здоровье, любовь, друзья, — всё то, что необходимо, чтобы ваша жизнь всё-таки оставалась полной даже в случае, если всё остальное потеряется. 
Горошек — это вещи, которые лично для вас стали важными: работа, автомобиль, хобби. Песок — это всё остальное, мелочи. 
Если сначала наполнить банку песком, не останется места, где могли бы разместиться горошек и камни. И также в вашей жизни, если тратить всё время и всю энергию на мелочи, не остаётся места для важнейших вещей.
Занимайтесь тем, что вам приносит счастье: занимайтесь домом, уделяйте время любимым, встречайтесь с друзьями, будьте здоровы. Всегда будет ещё время для работы, для досуга, починить и помыть автомобиль. Занимайтесь, прежде всего, камнями, то есть самыми важными вещами в жизни; определите ваши приоритеты: остальное — это только песок. 
Тогда студентка подняла руку и спросила профессора, какое значение имеет вода? 
Профессор улыбнулся. 
— Я рад, что вы спросили меня об этом. Я это сделал просто, чтобы доказать вам, что, как бы ни была ваша жизнь занята, всегда есть немного места для праздного безделья.

----------


## Crocodile

Талмуд, Сократ и двое в дымоходе 
В середине 20-х годов молодой еврей пришёл к известному нью-йоркскому
раввину и заявил, что хочет изучить Талмуд. 
— Ты знаешь арамейский? — спросил раввин. 
— Нет. 
— А иврит? 
— Нет. 
— А Тору в детстве учил? 
— Нет, ребе. Но вы не волнуйтесь. Я закончил философский факультет
Беркли и только что защитил диссертацию по логике в философии Сократа. А
теперь, чтобы восполнить белые пятна в моих познаниях, я хочу немного
поучить Талмуд. 
— Ты не готов учить Талмуд, — сказал раввин. — Это глубочайшая книга из
всех, написанных людьми. Но раз ты настаиваешь, я устрою тебе тест на
логику: справишься — буду с тобой заниматься. 
Молодой человек согласился, и раввин продолжил. 
— Два человека спускаются по дымоходу. Один вылезает с чистым лицом,
другой — с грязным. Кто из них пойдёт умываться? 
У молодого философа глаза на лоб полезли. 
— Это тест на логику?! 
Раввин кивнул. 
— Ну, конечно, тот, у кого грязное лицо! 
— Неправильно. Подумай логически: тот, у кого грязное лицо, посмотрит на
того, у кого лицо чистое, и решит, что его лицо тоже чистое. А тот, у
кого лицо чистое, посмотрит на того, у кого лицо грязное, решит, что сам
тоже испачкался, и пойдёт умываться. 
— Хитро придумано! — восхитился гость. 
— А ну-ка, ребе, дайте мне ещё один тест! 
— Хорошо, юноша. Два человека спускаются по дымоходу. Один вылезает с
чистым лицом, другой — с грязным. Кто из них пойдёт умываться? 
— Но мы уже выяснили — тот, у кого лицо чистое! 
— Неправильно. Оба пойдут умываться. Подумай логически: тот, у кого
чистое лицо, посмотрит на того, у кого лицо грязное, и решит, что его
лицо тоже грязное. А тот, у кого лицо грязное, увидит, что второй пошёл
умываться, поймёт, что у него грязное лицо, и тоже пойдёт умываться. 
— Я об этом не подумал! Поразительно — я допустил логическую ошибку! 
Ребе, давайте ещё один тест! 
— Ладно. Два человека спускаются по дымоходу. Один вылезает с чистым
лицом, другой — с грязным. Кто из них пойдёт умываться? 
— Ну: Оба пойдут умываться. 
— Неправильно. Умываться не пойдёт ни один из них. Подумай логически:
тот, у кого лицо грязное, посмотрит на того, у кого лицо чистое, и не
пойдёт умываться. А тот, у кого лицо чистое, увидит, что тот, у кого
лицо грязное, не идёт умываться, поймёт, что его лицо чистое, и тоже не
пойдёт умываться. 
Молодой человек пришёл в отчаяние. 
— Ну поверьте, я смогу учить Талмуд! Спросите что-нибудь другое! 
— Ладно. Два человека спускаются по дымоходу... 
— О Господи! Ни один из них не пойдёт умываться!!! 
— Неправильно. Теперь ты убедился, что знания логики Сократа
недостаточно, чтобы учить Талмуд? Скажи мне, как может быть такое, чтобы
два человека спускались по одной и той же трубе, и один из них испачкал
лицо, а другой — нет?! Неужели ты не понимаешь? Весь этот вопрос —
бессмыслица, и если ты потратишь жизнь, отвечая на бессмысленные
вопросы, то все твои ответы тоже будут лишены смысла!

----------


## Doc

"Медицина - это наука сложно, долго и дорого умирать." 
"Наследственность - это воздушный шар, который поднимает тебя вверх, или наоборот тяжелый груз, который тащит вниз. Легко проткнуть шар и упасть, куда труднее освободиться от груза и подняться" 
"Физиология - наука, способная объяснить человеку, чем занимаются его внутренние органы, пока он живет" 
"Наш консервативный организм не приемлет ни курения, ни пьянства, ни наркотиков, ни половых эксцессов, ни ревущую музыку, ни диких перегрузок в космосе и в спорте. Да что о нем и говорить - то, он всегда плелся на хвосте прогресса" 
"Оптимистически переосмыслив свои ощущения, попробуйте научиться получать удовольствие от не совсем приятных и даже болезненных процессов в организме. Мазохисты доказали, что такое возможно" 
"Чай и кофе в отличие от водки дают возможность провести беседу на равных, правда, со значительно меньшим моральным удовлетворением"  *Г. Ратнер* 
"Человек - единственное животное, знающее, что его ожидает смерть, и единственное, которое сомневается в ее окончательности."  *Уильям Эрнест Хокинг* 
"То, что некогда называли зрелым возрастом, исчезло. Теперь очень долго остаются молодыми, а затем сразу впадают в детство" *Альфред Капю* 
"Невротик строит воздушные замки, психопат в них живет, а психиатр получает ренту". *Роберт Уэбб-Джонстоун* 
"В ревматизм и в настоящую любовь не верят до первого приступа".  *Мария Эбнер-Эшенбах* 
"Здоровье - это эпизод между двумя болезнями". * Тед Капчук* 
"Человек - общественное животное, которое не выносит своих сородичей". * Эжен Делакруа* 
"Жизнь - это умеренно хорошая пьеса с плохо написанным третьим актом".  *Трумэн Кэпот* 
"Что может быть утешительнее, чем обнаружить у своего отпрыска свои же дурные черты? Это почти отпущение твоих грехов".  *Ван Вик Брукс* 
"Не надо бороться за чистоту, надо подметать!"  *Илья Ильф* 
"В комплексе неполноценности хуже всего то, что обычно им страдают не те, кому следовало бы". * Жан Дютур* 
Старость - это время, когда половина мочи уходит на анализы.  *Михаил Светлов* 
Лишь немногие из тех, кого мучает кашель, идут к врачу; остальные идут в театр. * Алек Гиннесс* 
Врачи удивляются, как при таком лечении больные ещё живы. Больные удивляются, как при такой зарплате врачи ещё живы. * Михаил Жванецкий* 
"Репутацию врачу создают знаменитости, умершие под его наблюдением." 
"Оптимистическая ложь до такой степени необходима в медицине, что врач, неспособный искренне лгать, выбрал не ту профессию." 
"Алкоголь - это анестезия, позволяющая перенести операцию под названием жизнь."  *Джордж Бернард Шоу*

----------


## Lampada

_Жил один человек, и жил он не очень хорошо, путано.  Решил взяться за ум, делать добрые дела, спасать душу. Делал их, делал, а особенного изменения в себе к лучшему не замечал.  Как-то он шел по улице, видит — у одной старушки пуговица с пальто оборвалась и упала на землю. Увидел, и думает: «Да чего там! Пуговиц у нее еще хватит. Не поднимать же! Ерунда какая!»  Но все-таки, кряхтя, поднял пуговицу догнал старушку, отдал ей пуговицу и забыл об этом. Потом он умер, и видит — весы: слева - его зло лежит, тянет вниз, а справа — ничего нет, пусто!  И зло перетягивает. «Эх, — говорит себе человек, — и здесь не повезло!»  Смотрит, Ангелы пуговицу кладут... И чаша с добрыми делами перевесила. «Неужели одна эта пуговица все мои злые дела перетянула? — удивился человек. — Сколько добрых дел я сделал, а их и не видно!»  
И услышал, как Ангел говорит ему: «Из-за того, что ты гордился своими добрыми делами, они и пропали! А вот именно этой пуговицы, о которой ты забыл, хватило, чтобы ты от гибели спасся!»_

----------


## Lampada

_ИНСТРУКЦИЯ К ЖИЗНИ
- Не жалей денег на удовольствие.
- Живи сегодня, потому, что вчера уже нет, а завтра может и не будет.
- Непонятно - спроси. 
- Хочешь что-то - попроси.
- Hикогда не спорь.
- Хочешь быть понятым - объясни.
- Если виноват - сразу скажи об этом и не ищи себе оправдания.
- Всегда помни, что у каждого своя правда и она часто не совпадает с твоей.
- Не общайся с дураками.
- Главное в жизни - это любовь, всё остальное - суета.
- Проблемы человека находятся только в его голове.
- Постарайся извлекать удовольствие из каждого события.
- Помни, что ты никому, ничего не должен.
- Понимай, что никто тебе ничего не должен.
- В жизни всегда рассчитывай только на себя.
- Если у тебя плохое настроение, подумай, что когда ты умрёшь, то у тебя и этого не будет._

----------


## wanja

Как-то раз к Будде в один день пришли три человека и задали один и тот же вопрос: существует ли Бог? Первому Будда сказал: "Да, Бог есть." Второму сказал: "Нет, Бога нет." Третьему же он не сказал ничего, а лишь промолчал, многозначительно глядя в глаза. 
Вечером ученик спросил у Будды, почему всем троим он дал разные ответы, и какой же из трех ответов верный. Будда ответил: "У первго было совершенно правильное представление о Боге, так что я ответил ему, что Бог есть. Того, что считает Богом второй, не существует, так что я ответил ему, что Бога нет. У третьего же такой склад ума, что занятия метафизикой и теологией не принесут ему никакой пользы, и ему вместо этого лучше поискать практический путь к спасению. Так что верны все три ответа."

----------


## Lampada

*Омар Хайям  *   *Мудрые мысли вслух * Читает *Владимир Самойлов    [der-0136] * Зачем себя томить и утруждать, 
Зачем себе чрезмерного желать. 
Что предначертано, то с нами будет.
Ни меньше и ни больше нам не взять.    По книге бытия гадал я о судьбе. 
Мудрец, скрывая скорбь душевную в себе, 
Сказал: "С тобой - луна в ночи, как месяц, долгой 
Блаженствуй с ней! Чего еще искать тебе?"   
Конечно, - цель всего творенья - мы,
Источник знанья и прозренья - мы.
Круг мироздания подобен перстню,
Алмаз в том перстне, без сомненья, - мы.   
Пей с мудрой старостью златоречивой,
Пей с юностью улыбчиво красивой,
Пей, но не кричи о том, что пьешь,
Пей изредка и тайно - в миг счастливый.  
Ты сегодня не властен над завтрашним днем,
Твои замыслы завтра развеются сном!
Ты сегодня живи, если ты не безумен.
Ты — не вечен, как все в этом мире земном.  
 С людьми ты тайной не делись своей,
Ведь ты не знаешь, кто из них подлей.
Как сам ты поступаешь с Божьей тварью,
Того же жди себе и от людей. 
* * * Чья рука этот круг вековой разомкнет?
Кто конец и начало у круга найдёт?
И никто не открыл ещё роду людскому –
Как, откуда, зачем наш приход и уход.    * * *  
Все тайны мира ты открыл... Но все ж
Тоскуешь, втихомолку слезы льешь.
Все здесь не по твоей вершится воле.
Будь мудр, доволен тем, чем ты живешь.  
О судьба! Ты насилье во всем утверждаешь сама. 
Беспределен твой гнет, как тебя породившая тьма. 
Благо подлым даришь ты, а горе - сердцам благородным. 
Или ты не способна к добру, иль сошла ты с ума?    
Кто мы - Куклы на нитках, а кукольщик наш - небосвод 
Он в большом балагане своем представленье ведет. 
Он сейчас на ковре бытия нас попрыгать заставит, 
А потом в свой сундук одного за другим уберет.  
Зачем копить добро в пустыне бытия? 
Кто вечно жил средь нас? Таких не видал я. 
Ведь жизнь нам в долг дана, и то - на срок недолгий, 
А то что в долг дано, не собственность твоя.   
Теперь, пока ты волен, встань, поди,
На светлый пир любовь свою веди.
Ведь это царство красоты не вечно,
Кто знает: что там будет впереди?   
[der-0235] 
Стебель свежей травы, что под утренним солнцем блестит, 
Волоском был того, кто судьбою так рано убит.
Не топчи своей грубой ногой эту нежную травку,
Ведь она проросла из тюльпановоцветных ланит.     Хоть этот мир лишь для тебя, ты мыслишь, сотворен,
Не полагайся на него, будь сердцем умудрен.
Ведь много до тебя людей пришло - ушло навеки
Возьми свое, пока ты сам на казнь не уведен.  Напрасно не скорби о бывшем дне,  Не думай о ненаступившем дне,  Не расточай свой век, живи сегодня.  Вот в этом, небо озарившем дне.   
Коль можешь, не тужи о времени бегущем,
Не отягчай души ни прошлым, ни грядущим.
Сокровища свои потрать, пока ты жив;
Ведь все равно в тот мир предстанешь неимущим.   На розах блистанье росы новогодней прекрасно,  Любимая - Лучшее творенье господне - прекрасна,  Жалеть ли минувшее, бранить ли его его мудрецу.  Забудем вчерашнее! Ведь наше сегодня - прекрасно.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Спасибо, Лампада, за "воскресение" этой старой темы/ветви! 
Мне особенно понравились:   

> Он пал жертвой русского гостеприимства.

 Класс! Кто был в России иностранцем, тот сразу поймёт! И мне самому хочется вышить это на подушку для своего дивана.  ::  (I want to embroider it on a little pillow for my sofa.)   

> Вчера бросил пить. Сегодня понял: недобросил...

 В данном контексте (а не вообще), "бросить" может переводиться как "kick": Yesterday I kicked the drinking habit. Today I realized: I didn't kick it hard enough!   

> После трёх рюмок коньяку француз переходит на минеральную воду, а русский — на “ты”

 Аналогичное (хотя с более пошлым оттенком) высказывание широко распространено в американской армии: 
Чем отличается матрос-гей от матроса-натурала? -- Примерно пятью стопками виски.
(анг.: What's the difference between a straight sailor and a gay sailor? -- About five shots of whiskey.) 
В американском ВМФ говорят то же самое -- но, разумеется, о солдатах! Однако, и солдаты и матросы вместе насмехаются над морпехами. И всем им можно насмеяться над неженками там во ВВС...

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Старость - это время, когда половина мочи уходит на анализы.

 Am I correct that this is a play on words, depending on whether one reads it out loud as *мочи* or *мочи*?    

> Сколько гостя не корми, он всё равно напьётся.

 Why is it *не* and not *ни*? Does this mean the same as the construction "Сколько гостя вы ни кормили бы"?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Am I correct that this is a play on words, depending on whether one reads it out loud as *мочи* or *мочи*?

 That's it!    

> Why is it *не* and not *ни*? Does this mean the same as the construction "Сколько гостя вы ни кормили бы"?

 
A nice question. It should be "ни", of course. But since there is absolutely no difference in pronunciation between "не" and "ни" (both of them are unstressed), many people often confuse them in writing. Try this discussion: Скажите пожалуйста, как правильно - "сколько волка НЕ

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_ «Если в бизнесе два человека думают одинаково, один из них не нужен»._

----------


## Ramil

> _ «Если в бизнесе два человека думают одинаково, один из них не нужен»._

 Весьма спорное утверждение.

----------


## vikk

> Весьма спорное утверждение.

 А может это уже монополия!!!

----------


## wanja

Суждения об информационной безопасности мудреца и учителя Инь Фу Во,записанные его учениками (fb2) | Флибуста

----------


## russmix

Робин Шарма о книгах ро.jpg

----------


## Lampada

*Проповедь Насреддина. * Однажды Моллу стали упрашивать прочитать в мечети проповедь. Насреддин долго отнекивался, но люди не отставали. Наконец Молла взобрался на минбар и обратился к верующим с такими словами:
- Добрые люди, знаете ли вы, о чем я буду говорить?
- Нет,- ответили слушатели,- не знаем.
Насреддин, разгневанный, сошел с минбара и воскликнул:
- Коли уж вы такие невежды, то нечего с вами зря время тратить!- и пошел к себе домой.
На другой день Насреддин пришел в мечеть, поднялся на минбар и обратился к собравшимся с тем же вопросом. Люди посовещались с собой и в один голос ответили:
- Конечно, знаем.
- Ну, коли вы сами все знаете,- сказал Насреддин,- то и рассказывать вам нечего.
Он сошел с минбара и отправился восвояси, а слушатели решили ответить в следующий раз, что одни знают, о чем речь, а другие нет, чтобы Насреддину пришлось все-таки сказать что-нибудь.
На третий день Насреддин опять поднялся на минбар и повторил свой вопрос. Слушатели закричали, что одни знают о чем он будет говорить, а другие - нет.
Тогда Насреддин смекнул, что его хотят провести, не растерялся и сказал:
- Прекрасно. *Пусть те, кто знает, расскажут тем, кто не знает.*

----------


## Lampada

"Возвращаясь как-то к себе в монастырь, молодой монах и его учитель увидели девушку — она никак не могла перейти опасный горный ручей. Учитель, не раздумывая, схватил её и перенёс на руках. Всю дорогу молодой монах озадаченно молчал, но наконец не выдер­жал: «Учитель, как же так? Нам, монахам, запрещается даже смотреть на женщин, не то что к ним прикасаться!» На что учитель ответил: «Я оставил ту девушку на другом берегу ручья, а ты до сих пор её несёшь»."

----------

